# I solved a mystery.



## davidharmier60 (Oct 19, 2017)

I said 30 seconds at F8 for some night pictures. But the AE-1 only goes down to 2 seconds. Had me head scratching. 
The EOS650 does indeed have a 30 second  setting. So that's obviously the camera I used. Makes me feel better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Oct 19, 2017)

Anything over two or three seconds you can time with your smart phone timer.  One hand on the phone, the other on the shutter button or cable release.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 19, 2017)

Once I set up the shoot I let the timer on the camera do it's thing. I would never have touched the shutter button and never had a cable release. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Oct 19, 2017)

davidharmier60 said:


> .. and never had a cable release.


You should get one.  They're not expensive.  While I was buying a Nikon-branded one (for $15) I saw another offer for a third-party make for $3.  So I bought that one too.  The cheap one works exactly like the expensive one.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 19, 2017)

My AE-1 has become finicky. And the EOS650 doesn't need one.
And I'm trying to save every penny to get at least a Canon 20D and hopefully a 40D. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

